# 7-59



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bobcats set the NBA record for lowest winning percentage in a season by going an incredible 7-59, including 23 consecutive defeats to end the season. I don't know whether to laugh at them or feel bad for them. Probably a little bit of both.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Had to rub it in didn't you haha

All depends on the lottery making this terrible season worth it


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Sadly this isn't really a lot worse than I expected. How bad is it when you can go winless for a third of a season without really surprising your fans? Ever since Henderson and Augustine got hurt this team has been beyond putrid.


----------

